# Anybody home?



## ManForse (Jun 22, 2006)

something wrong
I think


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 22, 2006)

Linkless spam? Or someone lonely, adrift on the internet's digital sea?


----------



## Crothian (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello.
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home? 

 

Maybe he's a Floyd fan!!


----------



## Wystan (Jun 22, 2006)

Might be spam seeing if it can post.


----------



## hong (Jun 22, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Linkless spam? Or someone lonely, adrift on the internet's digital sea?



 It's only a linkless spam/posted into a digital sea/but it wouldn't be make believe/if you replied to me


----------



## guedo79 (Jun 22, 2006)

ManForse said:
			
		

> something wrong
> I think




Do you know, Anttttttttttttt?







He stopped calling.................


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 22, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Or someone lonely, adrift on the internet's digital sea?




That's the saddest thing I've heard today....


----------



## Ilium (Jun 22, 2006)

It's like digital haiku


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 23, 2006)

Spam bots searching web
Virtual companionship
Lonely bots find home


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 23, 2006)

Desperate spam bot
questing for a link that might
grant affirmation.


----------



## Henry (Jun 23, 2006)

This is so silly.
Linkless spam? Come on, please, now
Pull my leg again!


----------



## Wystan (Jun 23, 2006)

Spam seeking love life
spam seeking companionship
Spam interrupting


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 23, 2006)

In darkness drfiting
At last, it can rest, crying
"Anybody home?"


----------



## Umbran (Jun 23, 2006)

ManForse is clearly not a spammer.  It is the Internet, coming to first consciousness.


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 23, 2006)

Not my best work, but how about:

STOPPING BY THE BOARDS ON A SUMMER EVENING
_with apologies to Frost, and Lehrer, too_

Whose boards these are I think I know.
Their owner is on vacation, though;
He will not see me stopping here 
To watch his forum fill up with spam. 

Reg’lar posters must think it queer
To see such a message here
Between the error messages and frozen accounts 
Meta is the board least-read, my dear. 

A perfect home, though, it seems to think;
To settle here is no mistake. 
The only other sound's the sweep 
Of moderators helping the occasional flake-
-ey ENworld account. Remember:
Spam has many unfulfilled promises to make, 
And many posts to go before it sleeps,
And many posts to go before it sleeps.


----------



## Eridanis (Jun 23, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> ManForse is clearly not a spammer.  It is the Internet, coming to first consciousness.




Oh, s***. Intellifilter's back for an encore.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 23, 2006)

Listen: transcendence
the sound of one hand clapping
spam post with no link


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 23, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> This is so silly.
> Linkless spam? Come on, please, now
> Pull my leg again!



I'm pulling your "leg"
if you know what I mean, and
I sure think you do.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm pulling your "leg"
> if you know what I mean, and
> I sure think you do.




Eric's Grandma hears.
I'm sure she would not approve.
Nice innuendo.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 23, 2006)

All of this haiku?
Do you really have this much
Free time on your hands?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 23, 2006)

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Eric's Grandma hears.
> I'm sure she would not approve.
> Nice innuendo.




'Innuendo' is
An Italian enema
Ha! I made a joke.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 23, 2006)

Free time I do have
I work in a small grey box
The cubicle hell.

------

Ponder sylables
It-al-i-an, It-al-yan
Is it three or four?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 23, 2006)

I live in Boston
_Pahk_ yer _cah_ in _Hahvahd Yahd_
Best to not nit pick.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 23, 2006)

What's with the Bruins?
Your Coach can't start til _June_? Also...
Way to trade Thornton!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 24, 2006)

Attacking Bruins
Easy shot without finese
Just like a Canuck


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 24, 2006)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> What's with the Bruins?
> Your Coach can't start til _June_? Also...
> Way to trade Thornton!



Hockey? That a sport?
If it isn't the Red Sox
We don't give a damn.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 24, 2006)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Hockey? That a sport?
> If it isn't the Red Sox
> We don't give a damn.



 What are these red sox?
Smelly apparel for feet
Only watch the Pats


----------



## glass (Jun 24, 2006)

Who knew Meta could be some much fun? 


glass.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 24, 2006)

Post, give teh funny
On a languid summer day
Nothing much to do.


----------

